# Wo Visual Basic kaufen?



## Flaschengeist (6. April 2005)

Hallo,

 kann man eigentlich noch irgendwo außer bei ebay eine VB Edition kaufen?

 LG
 Flaschengeist


----------



## spirit (6. April 2005)

Hallöchen

Kaufe dir doch eine Computerzeitschrift z.b. PcGo. Dort sind Anbieter für alle Art von Software drin


----------



## JensG (6. April 2005)

Hallo,

VB Classic also 1 bis 6 gibt es offiziell nirgends mehr. Jedenfalls bei keinem
Händler. Das wird nur über ebay oder sowas in der Art gehen.
Bei VB.NET siehts anders aus. Allerdings gibt es VB.NET alleine nur in der
Standard Version. Willst du Professional haben musst du das Visual Studio .NET
kaufen.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## spirit (6. April 2005)

Die 6er Version gibt es noch zu kaufen. Die wird wohl auch noch etwas parallel zur .Net Version vertrieben


----------



## JoKne (6. April 2005)

http://search.ebay.de/visual-basic_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8


----------



## Flaschengeist (6. April 2005)

JoKne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://search.ebay.de/visual-basic_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8





			
				Flaschengeist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann man eigentlich noch irgendwo *außer bei ebay* eine VB Edition kaufen?




    Der Grund ist, dass dort eigentlich nur die Professional Edition angeboten wird, die mir zu teuer ist.


----------



## JoKne (6. April 2005)

Sorry, habs nur überflogen - bei Amazon gibts leider auch nichts.


----------



## Flaschengeist (6. April 2005)

Ja, dort habe ich auch schon geschaut


----------



## spirit (6. April 2005)

Du kannst dir ja die Schulversion 6.0 kostenlos bei Microsoft runterladen. Nachteil ist nur, das kein Compiler dabei ist  ^^


----------



## Flaschengeist (6. April 2005)

Ich habe bereits eine Edition von einer CD, allerdings ist dort auch kein Compiler dabei...


----------



## JensG (6. April 2005)

Es gibt defintiv keine neue orginale von MS vertriebene Version von VB6 mehr zu kaufen !
Das ist Tatsache.


----------



## Angel2Lieb (7. April 2005)

JensG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt defintiv keine neue orginale von MS vertriebene Version von VB6 mehr zu kaufen !
> Das ist Tatsache.


 probiers doch mal bei ebay)


----------



## Angel2Lieb (7. April 2005)

also ich hab die enterprise edition und bin sehr zufrieden, hat die noch jemand?


----------



## Angel2Lieb (7. April 2005)

Leute, das ist doch kein Forum hier! Der neueste Beitrag erscheint AM ENDE der Seite
Wer hat sich so einen Blödsinn ausgedacht? Der gehört gehängt!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2005)

Du weisst aber, dass Du das in den User-Optionen umstellen kannst?


----------



## Suchfunktion (7. April 2005)

[Offtopic]
Er/Sie hat's anscheinend noch nicht gefunden 
[/Offtopic]




			
				Angel2Lieb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> probiers doch mal bei ebay)


Wie gesagt.. Alternative Bezugsquellen, *KEIN* ebay.
Vielleicht mal inner schule/arbeit/wo auch immer fragen.
Meine ehemalige Schule hatte eine unlimited lizenz (oder wie das ding heisst), das soll heissen, dass es keine begrenzte Lizenz-Anzahl gibt.

Und da ich schueler an der Schule war und auch 'von unterwegs' (hrhr) arbeiten musste, durfte ich es auch zuhause installieren.

(Bitte keine 'Hey das is illegal'-rufe. Wir hatten ein offizielle Okay von microsoft bekommen)


----------



## Shakie (7. April 2005)

[Total Offtopic]So 'ne Schule würde ich auch gerne haben! Unsere kann sich nicht mal Lizenzen (egal welches Programm) für wenigstens alle Computer im Computerraum leisten...[/Total Offtopic]


----------



## spirit (7. April 2005)

Also Jens, deine Tatsachen geben mir zu denken. Wo holst du deine Infos her?


----------



## JensG (7. April 2005)

Hallo spirit,
die habe ich auch nur aus dem Netz, weil ich das schon oft in den Microsoft Newsforen
gelesen habe.

Hier ist mal ein Interessanter Artikel dazu.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Orakel (7. April 2005)

@Angel2Lieb
Mit der Arbeite ich auch. Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit (bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich sie auf einem Rechner nicht installiert bekomme)

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## spirit (8. April 2005)

JensG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo spirit,
> die habe ich auch nur aus dem Netz, weil ich das schon oft in den Microsoft Newsforen
> gelesen habe.
> 
> ...


 Ich korrigiere meine Aussage. Als Visual Studio bekommst du mit VB6 noch gekauft ;-))


----------



## dignsag (8. April 2005)

Du kannst dir die Akademic Version von Microsoft Visual Studio .net kaufen. Ist um einiges billiger. Vorrausgesetzt du bist noch Schüler. Ansonsten lasses dein Kind, Bruder etc. bestellen.
 Ich benutze die auch und es ist sogar eine super Dokumentation für Schüler dabei. Wo die Einschränkungen liegen hab ich nur bisher noch nich rausgefunden, aufjeden fall nicht bei den Programmiersprachen die sind alle dabei.
  Für mich reicht es auf jeden Fall

 Edit: Kannst natürlich auch Student sein!


----------

